# pra- (pranizoučko, prapomalinku ...)



## artimedoros49

Hello

I am reading _Broučci_, and I have several times noticed words like p_ranizoučko/prapomalinku_ in which _*pra-*_ appears to be a prefix meaning something like „very“
For example: _letěli pranizoučko/prapomalinku_ – they flew very low/very slowly.
This is a guess on my part. Could anyone please tell me if I’m on the right track, as I haven’t been able to find anything about this in any of my grammar texts?

Thank you


----------



## Mori.cze

Hi artimedoros, 
Yes, your guess is completely correct, the prefix pra is in this case indeed kind of emphasis, one rarely used in contemporary language.


----------



## artimedoros49

Thanks for your help, Mori


----------



## bibax

Some adjectives with the prefix pra- are quite common: prastarý, prapodivný, pramalý, ...

A colloquial variant of this prefix is prach-: prachobyčejný, prachmizerný, prachsprostý, prachzatracený, ...


----------

